# [vol] Une alerte a sonné sur « MacBook Air .. »



## herbien (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je me suis fait volé mon MBA dans ma voiture il y a environ un mois. J'ai immédiatement activer les options "faire sonner" et "verrouiller" dans "localiser mon mac" sur iCloud.

Samedi dernier, j'ai reçu une notification de iCloud indiquant :

Une alerte a sonné sur « MacBook Air de xxx ».
Une alerte a sonné sur lappareil « MacBook Air de xxx » à 04:11 le 23 novembre 2013.
Utilisez lapp Localiser mon iPhone sur un appareil iOS ou rendez-vous sur icloud.com/find
depuis un Mac ou un PC pour prendre des mesures supplémentaires.

Sauf que dans "localiser mon mac" l'appareil apparaît hors ligne.

Donc vraisemblablement le voleur a tenté de se connecter à Internet avec mon mac, l'alerte a sonné, et ... depuis il ne se serait plus connecté. Malheureusement la connexion n'a pas permis de le localiser.

Que puis-je faire maintenant ?

Merci pour les idées
-herbien


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2013)

le " faire sonner"est surtout là quand on cherche un bidule dans une piece en reperant d'où vient l'alerte sonore

ici  le voleur ( qui de toutes facons avait face à lui un mac verrouillé) l'a peut etre entendu
et comme il ne pouvait rien faire il a sans doute éteint
et ne retentera pas


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Novembre 2013)

Je me demande comment un Macbook , sans avoir été "ouvert" avec son mot de passe ,
peut se connecter sur le net ?
Y'a t'il une sorte de connexion d'urgence en wifi ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2013)

pas besoin qu'une session soit ouverte pour le mac se connecte si il trouve un réseau ouvert.


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> pas besoin qu'une session soit ouverte pour le mac se connecte si il trouve un réseau ouvert.



Meme dans un macdo , on te demande un identifiant ou mot de passe 
Je n'ai jamais vu de réseau dont l'accès était "libre" , d'ou ma question .


----------



## edd72 (28 Novembre 2013)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu de réseau dont l'accès était "libre" , d'ou ma question .



Ben moi, j'en ai vu plein: cafés, galeries commerciales, borne wifi dans des parcs, hotels, aeroports...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2013)

ou wifi de particuliers et entreprises mal réglés
(trop ouverts)


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2013)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Meme dans un macdo , on te demande un identifiant ou mot de passe &#8230;
> Je n'ai jamais vu de réseau dont l'accès était "libre" , d'ou ma question .



Il m'arrive parfois de me rendre au MacDo, j'ai toujours pu m'y connecter sans ID ou MDP. Cela dépend sans doute de la décision de chaque manager...

quand au réseaux ouverts il en existe beaucoup.


----------



## herbien (29 Novembre 2013)

Mais comment expliquer que Apple sait que mon mac a sonné, mais qu'il ne peut pas me donner sa localisation ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2013)

herbien a dit:


> Mais comment expliquer que Apple sait que mon mac a sonné


il s'estconnecté , l'info fut envoyée


> , mais qu'il ne peut pas me donner sa localisation ?


il peut y avoir pas mal de causes 
certaines expliquées sur la page dédiée à couac  localisation "find my mac-iphone "sur site d'aide Apple
(dont tout simplement preferences localisation mal réglées sur le mac )

et sinon couac assez courant ( plein de pages web là dessus dont 200 résultats rien que dans le forum d'Apple)


----------



## thierry37 (30 Novembre 2013)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Je me demande comment un Macbook , sans avoir été "ouvert" avec son mot de passe ,
> peut se connecter sur le net ?
> Y'a t'il une sorte de connexion d'urgence en wifi ?


Sur le mien, j'ai PREY installé. Gratuit. Que je peux activer si il est volé. 

Et surtout, j'ai un compte fictif en plus du mien, sans mot de passe. 

Le voleur pourra simplement se connecter sur ce compte dans un macdo. Ou chez lui en mettant le mot de passe de son wifi. 
Ou ce sera l'acheteur du recel.

Évidemment ça ne marche que pour les "petits" voleurs. 

Les autres te font un formatage et tu l'as dans le baba.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------




herbien a dit:


> Mais comment expliquer que Apple sait que mon mac a sonné, mais qu'il ne peut pas me donner sa localisation ?


Si la localisation par ip ne marche pas, par exemple. Ou que le wifi est pas localisé.


----------

